# A leafy branch



## The100road (May 22, 2017)

any chance there is a leaf expert around here? Any ideas on what type of tree this could be? The area mostly has alder, maple, oak and softwoods. I was hoping honey locust but I don't remember seeing any of the pods. It was a large tree. I'd say 30-36" diameter at the base and pretty tall.

Leaves just starting to grow. This was off a small branch growing at the base of the trunk.


----------



## Karl_TN (May 22, 2017)

Stan,

I'm not a dendrology expert, but I think appears to be a black ash tree (due to the opposite leaf arrangement) which has an extreme example of the corky bark.

Tip: Trees with opposite leaf attachments have a pair of leaves or branches at each node, and only a few tree families have this feature. It might help to remember this acronym 'MAD Bucking Horse' which stands for Maple, Ash, Dogwood, Buckeye and Horse Chestnut. Those are the primary tree family with opposite branching pattern.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Informative 3


----------



## The100road (May 22, 2017)

Wow. After you say that and looking at pictures, I'd say that's a pretty darn good guess! Thank you.


----------



## The100road (May 22, 2017)

Couldn't really find anything showing that they grow in western Washington? But it does say they like swampy marshlands and that is definitely where this is at.


----------



## DKMD (May 22, 2017)

Looking at leafsnap... I'd guess white ash as opposed to black ash just because of the little pip at the end of the leaf.


----------



## The100road (May 22, 2017)

Hmmmn..........


----------



## Karl_TN (May 22, 2017)

Stan, Doc may be right about it being white ash. I was unfamiliar with seeing any ash with so much corky bark so I look on Google and found a pic of a young black ash having corky bark so I thought it was a good match. Do you have more pics of this tree trunk by chance? What diameter is it?


----------



## The100road (May 22, 2017)

Hmm... I'd much prefer it to be black. Haha. 

I'm not sure if this is any better? 

I'd say close to 36" diameter.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 22, 2017)

I'm going with 'Oregon ash', _Fraxinus latifolia. _The new growth is too green for 'White ash' and the diameter is too big generally for 'Black ash'.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## The100road (May 22, 2017)

Oooooh I think that is the closest one yet. Thank you good sir!


----------

